# Gee a used guitar for the price of a new one



## rollingdam

Godin 5th Avenue Guitar | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Budda

A friend linked me to a used guitar at $80 less than (pre hike) sticker. I let him know.


----------



## pat6969

Lots of guys looking to sell used gear recently at ridiculous prices. I just giggle and move on.


----------



## laristotle

But .. but .. you're saving on the tax!


----------



## knight_yyz

You have to pad your prices on Kijiji to get rid of the lowballers. If you want 400 bucks for something you have to ask at least 600 or you'll get tons of 200 dollar offers...


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> You have to pad your prices on Kijiji to get rid of the lowballers. If you want 400 bucks for something you have to ask at least 600 or you'll get tons of 200 dollar offers...



The only problem with that is, if I see an asking price that is in my opinion really high, I don't generally make an offer, because I think the seller has unrealistic expectations and probably won't be reasonable.

I wonder what the ratio of low ballers to high ballers is.


----------



## rollingdam

If you're advertising on Kijiji Ottawa almost everyone is a lowballer. A lot of them don't even have the intention of buying the item-they just want to see how low you will go.


----------



## tdotrob

There is a guy here selling a Schecter guitar listed at $1100 w upgraded pickups.

Guitar is $699 at L and M and in stock, pickups are $250 for the set. Hmmmmm....


----------



## knight_yyz

Milkman said:


> The only problem with that is, if I see an asking price that is in my opinion really high, I don't generally make an offer, because I think the seller has unrealistic expectations and probably won't be reasonable.
> 
> I wonder what the ratio of low ballers to high ballers is.



I think most of them are low ballers. I think they are relying on the fact that most people want to sell so whats the harm in asking if they'll take 30% of asking price. It's not like you can punch them in the face for being an asshole. I have an item I want 350 for. I have it listed as 425. I have not received an offer over 250 for it yet. Selling the item won't make or break my bank so if it has to stay up for a while longer so be it.


----------



## RBlakeney

it’s not that much different than how some people price things on here. We’re just not allowed to make threads about it if they do it here.


----------



## byronmaiden

Yeah no shit hey!


----------



## guitarman2

Looked at a few amps this week on Kijiji and the prices ranged from the same as brand new to more than new. A while back I had an amp for sale that was 6 months old and I couldn't sell it for 45% of new. 
I don't know how these guys are selling used stuff for that much.


----------



## guitarman2

knight_yyz said:


> I think most of them are low ballers. I think they are relying on the fact that most people want to sell so whats the harm in asking if they'll take 30% of asking price. It's not like you can punch them in the face for being an asshole. I have an item I want 350 for. I have it listed as 425. I have not received an offer over 250 for it yet. Selling the item won't make or break my bank so if it has to stay up for a while longer so be it.


Pricing high simply to address low ballers is an odd tactic. Price it right and tell the low ballers no or ignore them. Pricing high just tells any potential buyers that you're unrealistic in your pricing and could potentially scare away a valid offer.


----------



## nbs2005

Dealing with low offers is part of the game. Not really sure why folks get so worked up when it happens.


----------



## colchar

Desperate due to the current situation and trying to wring every penny out of the thing, or just an idiot?


----------



## metallica86

RBlakeney said:


> it’s not that much different than how some people price things on here. We’re just not allowed to make threads about it if they do it here.


Lol so true.
Look at the guitar sale thread, all most of the listing is at least 10-20% higher on Kijiji.


----------



## vadsy

people love to bitch and content is important, especially stuff like this. we have one of these threads here every other week plus the one just like it thats been going steady for years. just helps get it out of the system.

Pricing high is telling me we can't come to a reasonable middle ground. Pricing slightly higher than what you want for it allows for the buyer to negotiate and feel like they got a good deal.


----------



## davetcan

pat6969 said:


> Lots of guys looking to sell used gear recently at ridiculous prices. I just giggle and move on.


Peavey Delta Blues 115 | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Peavey Delta Blues 115 | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


lol, thats my ad


----------



## pat6969

davetcan said:


> Peavey Delta Blues 115 | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


Yup. I post my Kemper for 66% of new and can’t sell it. Maybe I should ask for more.


----------



## Milkman

Honestly there are items currently for sale on this site that I would gladly buy, but I can have virtually the same item brand new for less.


----------



## laristotle

pat6969 said:


> Yup. I post my Kemper for 66% of new and can’t sell it. Maybe I should ask for more.


One item that I've been following on 'jiji was relisted three times.
First at $650, then $675. Now at $700. lol


----------



## rlord1974

Gotta love when the price slowly moves UP. Lol.


----------



## colchar

RBlakeney said:


> it’s not that much different than how some people price things on here. We’re just not allowed to make threads about it if they do it here.



Yeah there is one item for sale here that is priced $200-$300 more than it is available for used at L&M, and they have a bunch of them available so I am betting that even better prices could be found if one was to ask at the store.


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Pricing high simply to address low ballers is an odd tactic. Price it right and tell the low ballers no or ignore them. Pricing high just tells any potential buyers that you're unrealistic in your pricing and could potentially scare away a valid offer.


I don't price high on Kijiji but my experience is everyone on Kijiji needs to feel like "they got a deal" so I always increase prices by 15% over what I actually want for something.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> Honestly there are items currently for sale on this site that I would gladly buy, but I can have virtually the same item brand new for less.


Yes I noticed that as well. Recently a couple of higher priced items were only about $50 to $75 from what I could get it at Electric Mojo.


----------



## Alex

I’ve started listing items on Kijiji and have had some success. For lowballing and such, I don’t want to deal with it and preface my ad with “price is firm and no trades”. It seems to work well. I do occasionally get trade offers or “if you change your mind, I’ll offer xxx” but pretty reasonable (so far).

I sold an amp on the weekend and buyer was very quick and hasty and “will meet you in 30 minutes“. I figured there would be some type of bargaining ploy at the meeting place. Sure enough, “this amp only has one speaker I thought it had two, I’ll offer $50 less, blah blah blah” - I cut him short and indicated that you either pay the price in my ad or you leave. went silent for 30 seconds, he went back to his car to get the additional $50 bill that was missing from the cash held in his hand, asked me if there was a problem could he return it (yes, of course). I left and I think he was stunned by my reaction. Ha ha.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Hands down the best 'reason' i've gotten for a ridiculous low ball offer i've so so far was "I don't need it, I just want it". I've been thinking about creating a kijiji bingo card with all the common BS that we come across.


----------



## Alex

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Hands down the best 'reason' i've gotten for a ridiculous low ball offer i've so so far was "I don't need it, I just want it". I've been thinking about creating a kijiji bingo card with all the common BS that we come across.


That's a great idea. add these " my cousin works for a music shop and i can get it for cost", "you'll save the hassle of shipping", and my favorite selling a Les Paul "bring it to my rehearsal space and i will check it out"


----------



## laristotle

'_Actually, I don't want to buy it. I just wanted to try one out_'.


----------



## Dom Polito

I seem to remember selling a high end instrument hand made. I wanted 4 K for it.
I paid $5500. The low ballers were driving me bananas, so I raised the price to $7500.00.
The next day a get a fellow asking if he can call me. ok. Says Im interested in the guitar but Im in the US.
I said no prob I can ship it if pay for it. Took all my info down and said Ill call you tomorrow.
Fed Ex showed up at my door with an envelope. This guy put CASH in the envelope. CASH.
I got $7500.00 USD. I was dumbfounded. It worked out to be over $10,000.00 Canadian.
Don't get me wrong this never happens, but this is one time Im glad I jacked the price up


----------



## amplituden

Yeah it can be a real minefield for the gear obsessed. I had one person ask me 1000 questions in the course of 24 hours. Finally i just had enough and typed out every bit of information I could think of in one email. Then he emailed me back asking me to set it up with another gauge of strings and he might consider the deal.


----------



## guitarman2

amplituden said:


> Yeah it can be a real minefield for the gear obsessed. I had one person ask me 1000 questions in the course of 24 hours. Finally i just had enough and typed out every bit of information I could think of in one email. Then he emailed me back asking me to set it up with another gauge of strings and he might consider the deal.


He was just fucking with you. This covid thing has produced alot of bored people.


----------



## guitarman2

Dom Polito said:


> I seem to remember selling a high end instrument hand made. I wanted 4 K for it.
> I paid $5500. The low ballers were driving me bananas, so I raised the price to $7500.00.
> The next day a get a fellow asking if he can call me. ok. Says Im interested in the guitar but Im in the US.
> I said no prob I can ship it if pay for it. Took all my info down and said Ill call you tomorrow.
> Fed Ex showed up at my door with an envelope. This guy put CASH in the envelope. CASH.
> I got $7500.00 USD. I was dumbfounded. It worked out to be over $10,000.00 Canadian.
> Don't get me wrong this never happens, but this is one time Im glad I jacked the price up


You provided him with bragging rights that he spent $7,500 US on a guitar. It doesn't matter that it wasn't worth that. I've played guitars that actually cost that much that weren't worth it.


----------



## Dom Polito

guitarman2 said:


> You provided him with bragging rights that he spent $7,500 US on a guitar. It doesn't matter that it wasn't worth that. I've played guitars that actually cost that much that weren't worth it.


His pay grade dictates what he does, no matter what the cost.


----------



## guitarman2

Dom Polito said:


> His pay grade dictates what he does, no matter what the cost.


Thats a myth as far as I'm concerned. The passion you have to own the instrument you want dictates it. If I went by my pay grade the guitars I should own would cost less than half of what I spent. But guitars mean alot to me.


----------



## Dom Polito

We'll then you might want to speak with him and tell him its a myth, because that was his quote specifically. Anything else?


----------



## tomee2

Dom Polito said:


> I seem to remember selling a high end instrument hand made. I wanted 4 K for it.
> I paid $5500. The low ballers were driving me bananas, so I raised the price to $7500.00.
> The next day a get a fellow asking if he can call me. ok. Says Im interested in the guitar but Im in the US.
> I said no prob I can ship it if pay for it. Took all my info down and said Ill call you tomorrow.
> Fed Ex showed up at my door with an envelope. This guy put CASH in the envelope. CASH.
> I got $7500.00 USD. I was dumbfounded. It worked out to be over $10,000.00 Canadian.
> Don't get me wrong this never happens, but this is one time Im glad I jacked the price up


I believe it, and seen it work ( on a smaller scale). Many years ago a friend was moving and needed both large sofas gone ( couch, chesterfield...call it what you will). He put an ad up, " free sofas matched pair, must pick up". No calls ( pre internet, it was in the buy and sell) . A few weeks before his move out day he tries something he read about in a marketing book. He changed the ad, asking $500 per sofa, saying it was half what he paid. He got an offer for $500 for the pair, moved out. Gone!


----------



## Dom Polito

tomee2 said:


> I believe it, and seen it work ( on a smaller scale). Many years ago a friend was moving and needed both large sofas gone ( couch, chesterfield...call it what you will). He put an ad up, " free sofas matched pair, must pick up". No calls ( pre internet, it was in the buy and sell) . A few weeks before his move out day he tries something he read about in a marketing book. He changed the ad, asking $500 per sofa, saying it was half what he paid. He got an offer for $500 for the pair, moved out. Gone!


Go figure, but it happens. this fellow was a true gentleman and lets just say that a sale like that one, did nothing to his pocketbook.


----------



## guitarman2

tomee2 said:


> I believe it, and seen it work ( on a smaller scale). Many years ago a friend was moving and needed both large sofas gone ( couch, chesterfield...call it what you will). He put an ad up, " free sofas matched pair, must pick up". No calls ( pre internet, it was in the buy and sell) . A few weeks before his move out day he tries something he read about in a marketing book. He changed the ad, asking $500 per sofa, saying it was half what he paid. He got an offer for $500 for the pair, moved out. Gone!


Yeah I think most people think free means "junk not worth the time". Years ago my mother was having a yard sale. She had a beat up old deck umbrella that she didn't think was worth anything. She put a sign on it "Free". It sat there all day and no one took it. Near the end of the day she put "$2" on it and the next person that came along bought it.


----------



## amplituden

guitarman2 said:


> He was just fucking with you. This covid thing has produced alot of bored people.


This was a long time ago. But I am sure that what you say is true as well.


----------



## metrick

I just giggle when seller asked for price what they paid for.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

I find lowballers are getting worse, particularly the ones who offer 25% (or less) of your asking price and say they will pick it up that day. 

And people on Kijiji don't seem to grasp what 'no trades' means. Shit, I've had someone try to convince me to take an Epi in trade for a Gibby and he wouldn't stop trying to convince me why I should do the deal.


----------



## nman

Facebook Marketplace is , I was told, more fair than kijiji. Haven't seen that yet. Earlier this week someone posted a pic of a Fender Mustang I amp, asking 1400.00 for it. I contacted the person, just asking for the exact model number of the guitar. Got a nonsense response, perhaps the name of a character on an online game. I've been trying to trade or sell a Roland electronic drumset plus pedals and throne etc, worth 3000.00 new. Two people haggled a bit and both said it's a deal...but never did finalize it.


----------



## Verne

I've had many flake buyers, and even a couple flake sellers on marketplace more in the last few months. I believe that buyers think any ad is an ad of desperation for money. I get offers of under half of asking. I either don't respond, or tell them it's considered a down payment. I never advertise "MUST SELL" in ad for that reason. I've never put an item for sale because it HAD to sell, it's because I want to. MUST SELL is as good as saying ..... feel free to offer next to nothing because I'll likely accept because I need the money desperately so giving it away is better than keeping it".


----------



## nman

I can imagine that other iffy things to say in an ad are "negociable", "has to go", or "best offer".


----------



## Dom Polito

My favourite is must sell today!!!!Moving out of town tomorrow.
And somehow its still there next week


----------



## 1SweetRide

nbs2005 said:


> Dealing with low offers is part of the game. Not really sure why folks get so worked up when it happens.


Because we’re busy and they waste our time.


----------



## laristotle

I have fun with lowballers.


----------



## nman

Share it: Your price on a guitar is 500, a fair price, your best price. Goofy offers you 200 and wants to come by right away to pick it up. What do you say? No foffs allowed.


----------



## Dom Polito

You've successfully completed a portion of this transaction!!!


----------



## laristotle

nman said:


> Goofy offers you 200 and wants to come by right away to pick it up


Same as what Dom stated above.
'Sure. That's an acceptable non-refundable down payment. Remainder due immediately'.


----------



## 1SweetRide

nman said:


> Share it: Your price on a guitar is 500, a fair price, your best price. Goofy offers you 200 and wants to come by right away to pick it up. What do you say? No foffs allowed.


‘No thanks”


----------



## Stephenlouis

nbs2005 said:


> Dealing with low offers is part of the game. Not really sure why folks get so worked up when it happens.


Im a bit of a low baller, Ill watch an instrument for a couple of months, if it does not sell and I still want it, I'll offer what it is worth to me, and that is almost always less than what it worth to them. Ive never had my feelings hurt by no, and I dont mind if they are rude about it, though I prefer a counter offer.


----------



## laristotle

I always ask 'are you flexible on your asking price?'
A few times I've been surprised that they drop it lower than I hope.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Verne said:


> I get offers of under half of asking. I either don't respond, or tell them it's considered a down payment.





nman said:


> Share it: Your price on a guitar is 500, a fair price, your best price. Goofy offers you 200 and wants to come by right away to pick it up. What do you say? No foffs allowed.


Guitar is $2250 new (plus tax). They sell used all the time in the $1700 range. Since I got it used, it listed it at $1650 with wiggle room down to $1550.

Buyer: “I’ll give you $1000.”
Me: “Sounds great. When will you have the other $650?”

...and my favorite.
Buyer: “What’s your best price?”
Me: “Well, the best price for _ME_ would be $2250 but I don’t think you’d want to pay that, so how about you tell me _your_ best price and we’ll go from there.”

BTW, sold the guitar for $1600 in under a week because it was priced right.


----------



## nbs2005

2manyGuitars said:


> Guitar is $2250 new (plus tax). They sell used all the time in the $1700 range. Since I got it used, it listed it at $1650 with wiggle room down to $1550.
> 
> Buyer: “I’ll give you $1000.”
> Me: “Sounds great. When will you have the other $650?”
> 
> ...and my favorite.
> Buyer: “What’s your best price?”
> Me: “Well, the best price for _ME_ would be $2250 but I don’t think you’d want to pay that, so how about you tell me _your_ best price and we’ll go from there.”
> 
> BTW, sold the guitar for $1600 in under a week because it was priced right.


I'm going to use those. Where do I send the 0.333 cent royalty check....


----------



## warplanegrey

I have the privilege of living in the prairies where people seem to think a 5150 head is worth $1700 USD and a beat up 1960 is a $1000 cab. 

While I might be considered a “low baller” sometimes, I’m usually just offering people what the gear is Actually worth on the used market out there. 

I usually have no problem paying what a piece of gear is worth out there, but some of the ding dongs in SK are out to lunch.


----------

